# here comes scaly boo boo



## N8bub (Oct 25, 2014)

?


 Hey all! Its a beautiful day here in KC 80degrees , sunny, and the royals are in the world series! So decided to take boudreaux out for some sun might be the last weekend for tegu play outside til 2015.


----------



## N8bub (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't know why I doubled the last pic


----------



## HPIZZLE (Oct 26, 2014)

I really like all the white on your tegu! 
I also live in KC.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Oct 26, 2014)

me too


----------



## N8bub (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks guys I'd hoped he was going to be high white and it looks like he will be. I think that since he is a blue/bnw cross might get the best of both worlds , looks from the blue side and size and demeanor from the white.


----------



## N8bub (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's some pictures of boudreaux before game 7. Wasn't gonna post em cause the royals lost but they are pretty funny, so


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 3, 2014)

Thats awesome


----------



## N8bub (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's boudreaux at 6 mos, he was hatched July 9. Man these guys grow, he's almost 3 ft , was 8 or 9 inches when he arrived. Heres a couple of before and after.


----------



## glk832 (Jan 22, 2015)

Really nice tegu


----------



## N8bub (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you! I've kept many reptiles, but this dude is tops! The Mrs and I have already decided to get him a girlfriend gthis spring!


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jan 25, 2015)

N8, Boudreaux is 75% Blue correct?


----------



## N8bub (Jan 26, 2015)

He is an f2 50% blue and 50% chacoan bnw. Both his parents were hybrids at 50/50 blue/bnw.


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, Ok I thought he was a Red cross for some reason. He's a Handsome dude none the less.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking good! Love the updated pics! Keep them coming! Have you uploaded some to our media gallery as well?


----------



## N8bub (Mar 11, 2015)

Spring is upon us! 79°today, that means tegu outside time


----------



## BigJay8232 (Mar 11, 2015)

I had Denver outside today too, lol.


----------



## N8bub (Mar 11, 2015)

Nothing better than real sunshine!


----------



## glk832 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice gus guys. @BigJay8232 have u paired them up yet


----------



## BigJay8232 (Mar 11, 2015)

We are putting them together next weekend after I get back from mississippi. I'm excited.


----------



## BigJay8232 (Mar 11, 2015)

Boo Boo looks great N8!!! Lot of white and some nice Blue voming through in those pics!


----------



## Yutahji (May 11, 2015)

Wow, he is amazing!


----------



## N8bub (Jul 19, 2016)

Been a little bit but figured I'd update my boy's pictures. Boo Boo is 2 yrs old this month!


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jul 19, 2016)

N8bub said:


> Been a little bit but figured I'd update my boy's pictures. Boo Boo is 2 yrs old this month! View attachment 10933


He's looking great N8

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8bub (Jul 19, 2016)

Love this one, all toad!


----------



## N8bub (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey jay what's new. How's my buddy denver, things work out with him n rosie?


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jul 19, 2016)

N8bub said:


> Hey jay what's new. How's my buddy denver, things work out with him n rosie?


Denver is Great



Rosie is Pure Evil but I love her.



I haven't paired them yet because Rosie is still a little Small.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8bub (Jul 19, 2016)

They look great man. I have a new female here as well, shes half blue, half dark phase bnw. I wanted something hi white but she is very distinctive looking so screw it. She's a little on the small size as well only about 30 inches so next year we'll try! I'm hoping to put a little more size on her and then have them spend the winter together so we'll see. That stump boo boo is on was a pretty big maple, so it makes him look smaller than he is. Hes 46 in long and im concerned he'd be pretty rough on her


----------



## N8bub (Jul 19, 2016)

tentatively going with"violet"I think she's gorgeous


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jul 19, 2016)

N8bub said:


> View attachment 10937 tentatively going with"violet"I think she's gorgeous


Is she a Florida Tegu?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8bub (Jul 19, 2016)

Was told half blue half dark phase bnw. But yeah the little fire to the belly maybe?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 20, 2016)

N8bub said:


> View attachment 10937 tentatively going with"violet"I think she's gorgeous


Really unique- striking.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 20, 2016)

N8bub said:


> Been a little bit but figured I'd update my boy's pictures. Boo Boo is 2 yrs old this month! View attachment 10933


You done good!


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jul 20, 2016)

Boo Boo is a Handsome Devil and I like the name Violet.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8bub (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words fellas, hopefully next year these 2 will produce some interestingly patterned hatchlings!


----------



## Salt_n_pepper (Aug 19, 2016)

Dude! Beautiful! OMG!!! I have a F2 BnW/ Red 50/50.

Love his colors! What breeder did you get him from? I want to get a high white blue and cross breed with mine. But I'm kind of just waiting to find the tegu I want. I saw a amazing blue albino from Hector's habitat.


----------



## N8bub (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks man, he came from Hector. He produces some beautiful tegus and is a very professional guy to deal with.


----------



## Orbot (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow that's definitely a beautiful tegu !!! Great pictures and I hope you have been able to find a size large KC hat for Boderaux


----------

